# Logging off...



## kid (Jan 24, 2005)

I can't log off!  I logged on on my instructor's computer and I am unable to clear the cookies that allow me to log off.  Now my teacher can't log on at home.  what can I do?  BTW I already used the log out function.  There has got to be something else going on.

kid


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 24, 2005)

Due to the current hiccups in the connectivity, there may be some issues with the logout.

This is kind of the "worst case" technique.
Close all but 1 browser, clear your cache and cookies, then logout, then close the browser.
reboot the system.

This works in most, but not all cases.


----------

